# Southern Illinois Harvest.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Great buck Mike. Congrats.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A good corn soybean diet does that to them.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

That's a good one. You won't see me passing one like that up.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats a dandy for sure.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Nice !!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> A good corn soybean diet does that to them.


It surely does, and letting the younger ones walk and give them a chance to live and mature. Hard to beat corn belt bucks.

Regards, Mike

Those hairless patches on his back are "barb rubbings" where he was going under or thru a barb wire fence.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice buck Mike! Congrats!


----------

